# Bleeding whilst on the Buserelin injections??? Please help!



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello ladies,
I started on the dr injections on Tuesday so im now on day 4. So, I wanted to know if it's normal or ok to bleed everyday? It's quite heavy everyday as well! Thanks for your help in advance as I'm very unsure and very worried? I hope you are all well. 
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Whenever you are worried about a symptom you are always best to call the clinic....

However, this is really completely normal and a good thing, I bled lots on it for quite a while. When I asked the nurses they reassured me and explained that it's all part of the process of the lining thinning and everything quieting down - the thinner the lining gets the better, because the new lining you build up will be newer and fresher.

I know it's scary when you start your first down reg, and do call them if you are concerned, but it sounds exactly how I was on my first down reg. My second one I hardly bled at all at first and thought I had a lucky escape, only to find out that it was because I had a nasty follicle/cyst that just meant I wasnt DR-properly and had to DR for longer.

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Its probably just the sudden change in hormone levels for you. You are expected to have a period on buserelin and one of the aims of it is to reduce the womb lining which obviously bleeding will do. When is AF due for you, is it around this time? If you are worried though phone your clinic to put your mind at rest, i have rang mine a couple of times and it always makes me feel much better to hear it direct from them.

Boo xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi ladies,
Thank you very much for your help! X much appreciated x


----------

